
Ask HN: Best C#/.Net resources? - paloaltokid
Hi HN, I&#x27;m about to start on a project involving C# and .Net. I&#x27;ve worked with these technologies in the past but it&#x27;s now been many years since I last touched them. Now trying to orient myself around the best practices, tools, etc.<p>Anything you&#x27;d like to recommend? Favorite books, screencasts, courses? Awesome tools &amp; libraries?<p>Thanks in advance!
======
tjalfi
I've been using C# and .NET for about 18 months. Here are some of the books
and other materials that I have found helpful.

Framework Design Guidelines - how to design libraries that anyone from Jon
Skeet to Mort can use successfully. The focus is on library design but I have
found it valuable for day to day coding.

Effective C# - how to implement the usual idioms properly.

CLR via C# - this is a dry read but has answers to many questions I would have
never thought to ask.

C# in Depth - excellent coverage of language features from C#1 to C#5.

Writing High Performance .NET Code - the title says it all

Pluralsight courses:

[https://app.pluralsight.com/library/courses/csharp-
applying-...](https://app.pluralsight.com/library/courses/csharp-applying-
functional-principles) \- excellent coverage of the functional core/imperative
shell approach to program design. If you know Haskell you can probably skip
this.

[https://app.pluralsight.com/library/courses/csharp-design-
st...](https://app.pluralsight.com/library/courses/csharp-design-strategies/)
\- Jon Skeet implements the GoF patterns.

Visual Studio addins:

ReSharper - the diagnostics are quite valuable

SpecFlow - support for the Gherkin DSL for BDD testing.

Tools:

PerfView

------
evo_9
The Scott Allen series on MVC 5 is excellent if you are looking to jump on MVC
(which is also free): [https://www.pluralsight.com/courses/aspdotnet-
mvc5-fundament...](https://www.pluralsight.com/courses/aspdotnet-
mvc5-fundamentals)

------
divinebovine
If you're looking at dotnet core just keep in mind that its been evolving
quite a bit and can be a little frustrating when major changes happen. Though
I think its starting to settle down a little. There's a lot of good
documentation for it here: [https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/dotnet/articles/core/index](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/dotnet/articles/core/index)

Hanselman always has good posts on his blog:
[http://www.hanselman.com/](http://www.hanselman.com/)

Outside of that, we'll need to know a bit more about what you're looking at to
give you better advice.

------
colonelpopcorn
What kind of application is it?

